

Snoopers charter amendment is back in bill again (again) - timclark
https://gigaom.com/2015/01/31/british-securocrats-try-to-sneak-in-snoopers-charter-yet-again/

======
transfire
Aren't we, the people, getting tired of constantly having to work to thwart
our governments attempts to erode our rights? Isn't something fundamentally
wrong with the system if we must constantly do this? And to little avail,
because slowly but surely they eventually succeed at whittling them away.

------
timclark
Lords West, Blair, Carlile and King have inserted a large amendment to a bill
at the last minute yet again.

This appears to be very similar to the last amendment although not identical.
They withdrew the previous amendment last week.

